# Need advice Soundstream Rubicon 2500D repair



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

Need advice on repairing Rubicon 2500D, i have burned mosfet and one part that i couldnt identify, could you guys help me out what kind of component next to the mosfet that i need to replace also do i need to replace the whole mosfet or the one just burned. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

Sorry i forget to attach the picture


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I think you may get away with just replacing just the one, only if you find the exact one, but you may want to test all of them
Not to sure what the other part is


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

carlthess40 said:


> I think you may get away with just replacing just the one, only if you find the exact one, but you may want to test all of them
> Not to sure what the other part is


Thank you for your recommendation @carlthess40 , will try find the same one , just need to make sure the part next to it, i have no clue at all


----------

